# Dudas con bass reflex y sus cálculos



## juan.dlso (Ago 13, 2009)

Ante todo, busqué en el foro y no encotré.
Armé una caja para un equipo de bajo, con 4 parlantes de 10 pulgadas.
La caja mide 61x61x39. Cuando la realizé, no pensé en los bass reflex, pero ahora me doy cuenta que son bastante elementales. En volúmenes altos, el sonido se vuelve medio "sucio", casi distorsionado. Pensé que con algunos huecos se podría arreglar.

Leí bastante sobre los bass reflex, pero no logro entender algunos conceptos.
No existe una fórmula específica para sacar el diámetro de sus huecos?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Guest (Ago 13, 2009)

si ya tienes las cajas hechas y todo.pues pon simplemente 4 tubos d 70mm de diametro para toda la caja.

Si quieres medidas exactas tendrias que hacer una caja a medida porque para bass reflex necesitas mas volumen que para una caja cerrada


----------



## juan.dlso (Ago 13, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> si ya tienes las cajas hechas y todo.pues pon simplemente 4 tubos d 70mm de diametro para toda la caja.
> 
> Si quieres medidas exactas tendrias que hacer una caja a medida porque para bass reflex necesitas mas volumen que para una caja cerrada


Gracias por la tan pronta respuesta!
Te comento, la caja es una copia de la Hartke 410XL: http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=35

Es igual, simplemente con parlantes más económicos.
Los 4 tubos los podría poner en cualquier lugar?, tengo pensado en las mitades de los respectivos lados!

Gracias nuevamente.
Juan.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola Juan

Sólo quiero hacerte notar algo: Una vez que hayas hecho los agujeros no tenés vuelta atrás.
Si no estás muy seguro de qué es lo que causa la distorsión, de cómo se calculan las cajas, o de cómo sonará después de la reforma, en lo posible no le hagas agujeros.

Leé (y mucho) sobre diseño de cajas acústicas y buscá las características de tus parlantes y fijate si no son ellos los que están haciendo el ruido en lugar de la caja.
Después, te bajás el WinISD y aprendés a usarlo y con eso vasa tener las herramientas para saber qué hacer.

Si en cambio te interesa hacer agujeros y ver qué pasa, entonces adelante; pero no preguntes cómo taparlos después.

Saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Ago 13, 2009)

Cacho, te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Y si, es como vos decís, en esto no hay vuelta atrás. Sucede que experimenté, saqué la tapa de atrás, dejé 1/3 de ella, etc, y nunca encontré sonido tan "tapado" o "feo" como sucede cuando está toda la caja cerrada, sin respiración. Es por eso que me incliné más para el lado de pensar que los golpes de aire que generan los 4 parlantes juntos a grandes exigencias no tienen lugar para salir.

El esquema original lleva 2 huecos, en las mitades horizontales. Según escalas, son de 75mm de diámetro. No los realizé porque como dije arriba, no pensé que serían tan necesarios.

Gracias nuevamente.
Juan.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2009)

De nada, y mirando el manual que aparece en la página, se ve que tiene dos tubos de sintonía de (supongo) 2,5".
El largo de esos tubos no lo puedo adivinar.

Si hiciste una caja ventilada, pero la sellaste, entonces sí que va a sonar fiero.
La más fácil será que ingreses los parámetros de lo que tenés en el WinISD y te fijes qué tubo/s de sintonía tendrías que ponerle según qué respuesta esperes.
Tené en cuenta que si no usaste los mismos parlantes que usa Hartke, no va a sonar como el de Hartke: Las cajas se hacen en función de los parlantes que van a alojar.
La misma caja con distintos parlantes suena distinto.

Saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Ago 13, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tené en cuenta que si no usaste los mismos parlantes que usa Hartke, no va a sonar como el de Hartke: Las cajas se hacen en función de los parlantes que van a alojar.
> La misma caja con distintos parlantes suena distinto.


Si. Tenía los parlantes en casa hace rato, y quise aprovecharlos en alguna caja. No son buenos, realmente, pero para tener la caja completa algún tiempo, zafan.

Voy a probar entonces con los tubos a ver que sucede.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------

